# Buckaroo Hotel, September 2015



## urbexdevil (Sep 27, 2015)

Keeping this one quiet, though has been closed for quite some time sitting in plain sight for a lot of Hertfordshire folk. That’s the only clue I am giving  I checked this place out twice a while back and found no access points, but after returning with the usual urbex family and finding a somewhat rickety ladder, we found our way in!

Once again on the same day as our QE2 splore, another one with power still on!


----------



## smiler (Sep 27, 2015)

Well the magpies certainly haven't found yet and that doesn't happen too often, Nicely Done UD, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## Sam Haltin (Sep 27, 2015)

Nicely recorded. According to the local newspaper it was closed because it was not economically viable and housing is going in its place but the council there are not too keen about housing developement. Pity you didn't go into one of the bedrooms and take pictures.


----------



## urbexdevil (Sep 27, 2015)

smiler said:


> Well the magpies certainly haven't found yet and that doesn't happen too often, Nicely Done UD, I enjoyed it, Thanks



Certainly was haha! As far as I am aware I can now officially say FIRST!  Haha



Hugh Jorgan said:


> Nicely recorded. According to the local newspaper it was closed because it was not economically viable and housing is going in its place but the council there are not too keen about housing developement. Pity you didn't go into one of the bedrooms and take pictures.



Cheers, yeah I had heard something along those lines too... Thinking your the first to guess the location though  

As for the bedrooms, oh but we did 






Didn't get many as they were all empty really, there's a few more on my phone yet to upload though.


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 28, 2015)

Wow! Great work sir! 
Loving all the keys in the pigeon holes, but my fave has to be the "No Moleste" sign. Brilliant. 
Thanks for sharing your find


----------



## urbexdevil (Sep 28, 2015)

UrbanX said:


> Wow! Great work sir!
> Loving all the keys in the pigeon holes, but my fave has to be the "No Moleste" sign. Brilliant.
> Thanks for sharing your find



Haha, made me laugh while editing that one  I didn't even notice at the time haha, I was looking at the food menu but then I was rather hungry at the time


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 28, 2015)

Lucky you a virgin site!and clean enough to spend the night!Great report,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bones out (Sep 28, 2015)

Good stuff indeed, I must say, one of your pictures very much gives it's location ;-). Thanks for the share, most refreshing.


----------



## urbexdevil (Sep 28, 2015)

flyboys90 said:


> Lucky you a virgin site!and clean enough to spend the night!Great report,thanks for sharing.



Very damp in areas and incredibly dusty but certain areas you could spend the night in! Power's still on so would be fine too haha.

Very much so a virgin site though 



Bones out said:


> Good stuff indeed, I must say, one of your pictures very much gives it's location ;-). Thanks for the share, most refreshing.



Bugger, checked over them all loads of times to make sure haha... I think I know which one you are talking about though...

Here's a two more shots off the phone though


----------



## LiL JoE (UD) (Sep 28, 2015)

Yeah was good find tbh enjoyed it and defo could spend the night in there even got a bed ready lol


----------



## Richard Davies (Sep 28, 2015)

UrbanX said:


> Wow! Great work sir!
> Loving all the keys in the pigeon holes, but my fave has to be the "No Moleste" sign. Brilliant.
> Thanks for sharing your find



I liked that one too!


----------



## LadyPandora (Sep 29, 2015)

I won't lie, I'm not sure how long that jack Daniels would last for if I were there, lol.
I've had my eye on this place for a while, but looked pretty tight. Might have to give it a go


----------



## urbexdevil (Sep 29, 2015)

LadyPandora said:


> I won't lie, I'm not sure how long that jack Daniels would last for if I were there, lol.
> I've had my eye on this place for a while, but looked pretty tight. Might have to give it a go



Haha, could get a tiny bit out of the taps still 

Give it a go, I only found it when I was using the road as a cut through to avoid traffic on my route home from work. I spotted it and thought hello!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Sep 29, 2015)

The answer to how I got the location is that you left a clue in picture 5.


----------



## krela (Sep 29, 2015)

If someone says they want to keep a locations exact details a bit quiet, but unknowingly leaves clues in a picture, is posting that you figured it out and drawing attention to exactly how so that everyone and their dog now knows the best thing to do?

Please don't "out" a location on a thread where it's not intended to be outed. A PM might have been better.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Sep 29, 2015)

krela said:


> If someone says they want to keep a locations exact details a bit quiet, but unknowingly leaves clues in a picture, is posting that you figured it out and drawing attention to exactly how so that everyone and their dog now knows the best thing to do?
> 
> A PM might have been better.



My apologies. I'll remember next time.


----------



## krela (Sep 29, 2015)

Thanks Hugh.


----------

